# One girl and two boys up for adoption in Washington



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

One female rat, and two boys up for adoption in Washington. contact me for details. my msn is [email protected] and my myspace is http://home.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user&MyToken=3261ea2f-91a9-4962-953f-028345b20386
Thanks.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

where in washington? north, south, east, west???


----------



## nutMeg (Apr 24, 2008)

I live in Pullman right now for school...but next week I'm moving back to Tacoma. So I could help with east or west... I have been looking for a family for my lonely George, but I couldn't take a girlie...them's trouble for the boys!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

nutMeg said:


> I live in Pullman right now for school...but next week I'm moving back to Tacoma. So I could help with east or west... I have been looking for a family for my lonely George, but I couldn't take a girlie...them's trouble for the boys!


K I can try to get a hold of the girl who has them if you still want them,


----------

